# South of France advice please



## Davsal (Mar 4, 2012)

Hello everyone. Me and my partner are off to the south of france in July. We are hoping to avoid the toll roads in France and, sorry about this, will be staying on a site for hopefully a week. We are looking for a site with a swimming pool, near the beach would be nice, not too expensive, maybe a municipal site and are hoping to stay in the Provence region. Any advice on any of the above would be gratefully welcomed. Also any secluded beaches, little gems to vist, what i want to do is plan the trip so i dont miss out on a lovely day out etc. I know this is a lot to ask and maybe too much for one question but if you dont ask, then.........Thanks in advance

Dave


----------



## lebesset (Mar 4, 2012)

south of fance is HEAVING with people during the french july/august holiday period
personally I stay well away at that time


----------



## bobowas007 (Mar 4, 2012)

Davsal said:


> Hello everyone. Me and my partner are off to the south of france in July. We are hoping to avoid the toll roads in France and, sorry about this, will be staying on a site for hopefully a week. We are looking for a site with a swimming pool, near the beach would be nice, not too expensive, maybe a municipal site and are hoping to stay in the Provence region. Any advice on any of the above would be gratefully welcomed. Also any secluded beaches, little gems to vist, what i want to do is plan the trip so i dont miss out on a lovely day out etc. I know this is a lot to ask and maybe too much for one question but if you dont ask, then.........Thanks in advance
> 
> Dave



look on the web and book a site good luck.


----------



## barryd (Mar 4, 2012)

I cant help with a site but we have been to the south of France a couple of times in mid summer.  It depends what you like.  Personally I dont like crowds or busy places but there are plenty of places in the south of France where you can loose yourself even in July and August.  My favourites are Provence around the Verdon Gorges and Lac St Croix area (although the main tourist bits will be busy) and then cut a line about 100 miles inland from the coast across through the Ardeche, Florac, Tarn and Aveyron region up to the Dordogne.  You cant go wrong in those regions.  Fantastic.  

The coast on the other hand is just bonkers and much of it to me over rated.  The Cote D'Azure (St Tropez to Monaco area) will be heaving and is one of the most motorhome unfriendly places we have been.  I have been a couple of times now and explored much of the French med coastline but I wont bother again.  Inland for us is just 100 times better.


----------



## MOS (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi Davsal
do listen to what they are saying ,we had a little place on the med coast until recently and we would not go there in the summer ,we stopped mid june and diddent go again till august was out ,avoid the coast like the plague ,sorry to put a dapener on your trip but for a week it will be a mammoth task to do stuf and the prices go through the roof MOS


----------



## Makzine (Mar 4, 2012)

What they've all said above the south of France is manic in the July/August.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Mar 4, 2012)

The other thing you should know is that the sites near the beaches they cram them in tight.
We stayed on one site in Port Grimaud not far from St Tropez in August and as was previously said the traffic was terrible and we spent hours in the car queing to go anywhere.

If you are hells bent on staying on the coast the site was called Camping marina and it is British owned. Expensive though.


----------



## Sparks (Mar 5, 2012)

Post Deleted


----------



## colpot (Mar 5, 2012)

We stayed at  Le Yotel in Port Cogolin in September 2010 as we were visiting my sister in law who has a place there. Not sure what it would be like in the Summer months and not sure how it survived the floods last year as my sister in law has been back in uk since Christmas and wasnt sure.
The site was nice but they were reluctant to let us stay because they were worried about our Chemical Toilet (we used the Aire at Pte Grimaud to empty it)
We managed to convince them (as we had e-mailed them and they had confirmed we could stay) and had a good few days there - the swimming pool was nice.


----------



## oldpolicehouse (Mar 5, 2012)

Hello
Like lots of others I would avoid the Med coast in July. There are some very nice sites in the Tarn Gorge along the river but not cheap.
If like me you appreciate wonderful engineering pay the 9 or 10 Euros and drive over the Millau bridge and stop at the visitor centre.

Blue Skies


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Mar 5, 2012)

oldpolicehouse said:


> Hello
> Like lots of others I would avoid the Med coast in July. There are some very nice sites in the Tarn Gorge along the river but not cheap.
> If like me you appreciate wonderful engineering pay the 9 or 10 Euros and drive over the Millau bridge and stop at the visitor centre.
> 
> Blue Skies



Yes I agree the bridge is an amazing feat of engineering I've been over it several times.

Get off the beaten track around this area and you sample the real France.

And oh! the vin rouge. mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Kontiki (Mar 5, 2012)

We are in Spain at the moment & intend to travel along the French Med. coast for a bit before we head north, haven't done much down that way before so would appreciate any recommended places to visit. Intend to use aires & widcamping when we can.


----------



## runnach (Mar 5, 2012)

Kontiki said:


> We are in Spain at the moment & intend to travel along the French Med. coast for a bit before we head north, haven't done much down that way before so would appreciate any recommended places to visit. Intend to use aires & widcamping when we can.



It depends how far east you wish to go ?

Collioure just over the border is well worth a visit has is Carcassonne inland for starters........

Channa


----------



## Kontiki (Mar 5, 2012)

We've probably got about 2 weeks to spend down south, so just looking for a few nice spots before we head north. Prefer to stick to the coast as much as possible, hoping it won't be too busy this time of year.


----------



## runnach (Mar 5, 2012)

This time of year no problem, Collioure as I mentioned is worth a visit ......there is a laybye on the right on the way in where I saw vans often parked....the town itself is an old fishing village....populkar with artists notably Picasso.

Between Beziers and Sete ,you have the canal du midi which you can literally wild at the side of near Portiragnes plage .....Cap d agde is worth a visit....and the coastal road between Marseillan plage and Sete still offers a wilding opportunity .....literally spill out the van on to the beach ...they have built a new roadbut April last year it was still possible to drive on to the old one.....just hope the sand hasnt reclaimed the old road completely.......

Best wildcamping spot ever in my opinion 

Channa


----------



## Kontiki (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info, have copied it to a text file for future reference when I can't get on the web.


----------



## Davsal (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice. Having chatted to my partner, and listening to all your advice, we will probably go to the south, but not as far as the coast. Sally likes hot weather, but will not fly, hence the campervan and driving to where the hot weather might be. Also, although I would and have wildcamped a few times, Sally likes her home comforts and insists on a shower etc. So any advice on a nice camp in a nice charming and quiet area would be very much appreciated. Still a big ask, but thanks again in advance.


----------



## alun145 (Mar 5, 2012)

*weather*



Kontiki said:


> We are in Spain at the moment & intend to travel along the French Med. coast for a bit before we head north, haven't done much down that way before so would appreciate any recommended places to visit. Intend to use aires & widcamping when we can.



Where are you in Spain?/ How is the weather now??  T shirt or jumper?/
Was in Marbella in Jan in T shirt and paddling n the sea ...


----------



## Kontiki (Mar 6, 2012)

We on on an aire at Sant Feliu de Guix just north of Lloret de Mar.  Aire is free with water & emptying & there is wifi, it's a small town & only a short walk from the aire, probably have a couple more days in Spain if we can find any more stopping places north of us. 
Weather was nice & sunny yesterday but the wind was quite cool, needed a jumper or coat. Today is a bit cloudy but not too bad, not warm enough to go paddling in the sea.


----------



## barryd (Mar 8, 2012)

We had great reservations about being in the south of France last summer in July and August.  We were away from June to November so we had to be somewhere.  As everyone has said if you avoid the coast there is plenty of great places and you can always lose yourself.  We went to the Pont d'Arc at the head of the Ardeche Gorges in early August and it was madness but here is the thing.  We still found a lovely Aire with EHU and facilities and the whole place had a great party atmosphere.  

We went canoeing on the Ardeche.  We got an early start thinking we would beat the crowds.  Well we did for an hour then it was just canoe city but what a laugh.  Hundreds of French people on the river just having the time of their lives.  Baking hot sun, people building canoe rafts and shooting rapids.  How hundreds of them didnt drown I will never know.  We loved it.

When we got sick we simply looked at the map, found somewhere quiet out in the sticks and drove there.  Around the 20th August it was like a mass exodus.  Everyone went home and we had France back to ourselves.

When people say "The south of France" everyone automatically thinks of the coast and St Tropez or Nice.  Well the best part of the south of France is definately inland.


----------



## n brown (Mar 8, 2012)

take a walk through the lavender fields of provence around nyons,park up by the river in buis les baronnies,get some grub off the market in mirabel,drive along the top of the gorge du verdun and go on to the ardeche,park where you want and act foreign and apologetic,first time i went we stayed for 18 months,then spent a couple of years selling on the markets,best way to see the country.love the place!


----------



## n brown (Mar 8, 2012)

i only went for a week,but i'm easily led astray.


----------



## barryd (Mar 8, 2012)

n brown said:


> i only went for a week,but i'm easily led astray.



Ha ha! Love it!

I don't think we have ever done a trip where we have come back when we were meant to.


----------



## witzend (Mar 8, 2012)

This may help planning your route Driving in France 2012 - Tips and vital information  best wishes for your trip


----------



## spigot (Mar 8, 2012)

oldpolicehouse said:


> Hello
> Like lots of others I would avoid the Med coast in July. There are some very nice sites in the Tarn Gorge along the river but not cheap.
> If like me you appreciate wonderful engineering pay the 9 or 10 Euros and drive over the Millau bridge and stop at the visitor centre.
> 
> Blue Skies



Hi,
We're travelling to this area next month, regarding the Millau viaduct, I've heard you get a much better look at this masterpiece if you view it from the minor roads below. Any comments on this?


----------



## MOS (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi Spigot 
We were traveling through the vally regularly as they built the bridge and it was an impressive sight ,the views from a distance are spectacular ,the experience of driving over it is wonderfull the first time but a bit of an anticlimax afterwards,the view from the bridge is quite restricted (mainly sky )it is so high and everything is so far away ,but certainly not to be missed at least once ,for a spectacular view take the old road on the way back and you will be impressed how high you were on the way there .
mos


----------



## bigtree (Mar 8, 2012)

We found Cavalaire-sur-mer really nice,several sites to stay on and a fantastic quiet beach just to the west of the town off the D559 Bonporteau.Try camping de la baie.


----------



## Sparks (Mar 8, 2012)

Post Deleted


----------



## Davsal (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks again for all the advice. The plan is now to go to a site near a town called Roquebrun in the south of France, take two days to get there with a stop at a place called Salbris, spend a week in the south and then take 2 or 3 days for the journey back to Calais. I would stay on Aires and on vineyards but Sally likes her swimming pools and sun!!!! Thanks to Witzend for the driving through France link. Question....Is it better to avoid tolls, loonger journey, more fuel, more stress or is it better to use toll roads. Mappy.fr reckon it is 96euros each way would be the toll charge. Has anyone done it both ways and which is best? I cant help but think I will get badly lost if I dont use the toll roads. I am also aware of it being busy time etc, but unfortunately we are still both working and holiday time from work dictates when we can go. I need to be more spontaneous.....maybe I will plan to be more spontaneous next year.......cheers again...Dave....ps I think I will go to my first wildcamping meet this year so I look forward to meeting you all


----------



## Sparks (Mar 8, 2012)

Post Deleted


----------



## Dezi (Mar 9, 2012)

spigot said:


> Hi,
> We're travelling to this area next month, regarding the Millau viaduct, I've heard you get a much better look at this masterpiece if you view it from the minor roads below. Any comments on this?



Hi, I am down that way next month. You can also stay overnight here - no charge. The following photo was taken a few years ago.







Dezi  c:


----------



## runnach (Mar 9, 2012)

Cote d, azur was my region last year, a word of warning in respect of Roquebrune ( between St Maxime and Frejus ).

2010 and last year this area badly flooded ( our customers evacuated by helicopters off the restaurant roof) we lost 50 mobile homes in one evening.2010 then the same in 2011 believing lightning or floods dont strike twice.( thankfully the second oiccasion the vans were empty end of season)

The French actually did a marvellous job rebuilding the area, however it was obvioius in certain parts the devastation that had been wreaked.

Can they do the same this year ? 

The site David mentioned at Castellane was one of my sites and is quite tranquil, However you are a good hour and a half away from the coast, this is offset by the site being to the entrance of the Gorges du Verdon , Frances answer to the Grand Canyon.

A tip if you visit the Gorges, East side Morning West in the afternoon........Otherwise the sun is in your camera on the photos.

If you are wanting to visit this area, consider Camping La Clos at Bagnols en Foret ......No tour companies there, I commissioned a couple of Owner homes......Closer to Roquebrune indeed in its shadows is camping La Noguiere in Le Muy it is Dutch owned, and a quiet site with the amenities and pitch sizes are larger than normal....if there is a criticism it does lack shade.

As others have mentioned high season the coastal road part of which is unavoidable is chaos from St Tropez all the way round to Frejus......My recommendation is if you want to see St Tropez, taske the boat from St Maxime or frejus across the bay, Parking in St Tropez, the time it will take get sit there a better option and I think about 18 euros each.

There is actually an aire at Ramutelle, on Pamplone beach ( in fact there are two) 12 euros a night and there is a shower block 

Channa


----------



## Skar (Mar 9, 2012)

I don't like paying tolls but if you want to get somewhere quickly then you need to.. there is a middleground though, just pay some tolls, great info on Calais to the Mediterranean avoiding tolls


----------



## barryd (Mar 9, 2012)

If your going to the Millau bridge (under it) and a bit further west (12 miles) up the tarn there is a cracking wild camping spot at St Rome de Tarn.  Been there a few times.  Best when its warm though as you can dive directly out of the van into the river!


----------



## labouille (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm French! I never stay along the coasts during the summer : too crowded, too expensive. You'd better go there in September or even in October.


----------



## Lovingstone (Mar 9, 2012)

*Gorges du Tarn*



I can recommend Gorges du Tarn too. And you can use the river like a pool. Fresh water without any cemicals. We was one week in La Malene on the municipale Camping, just on the riverside. Nice place and not crowded. But there are many places like that in the Gorges.


----------



## Dezi (Mar 10, 2012)

barryd said:


> If your going to the Millau bridge (under it) and a bit further west (12 miles) up the tarn there is a cracking wild camping spot at St Rome de Tarn.  Been there a few times.  Best when its warm though as you can dive directly out of the van into the river!



Hi, can you let me have the co ordinates for Google maps please? Thanks

Dezi


----------



## lebesset (Mar 10, 2012)

Sparks said:


> For twenty years I used the peage (Reims, Dijon, Lyon, Orange) in a car, in a day but as I got older I needed to stop in a motel half-way. A couple of years back I kept reading people's recommendations to go east of Paris instead (Rouen, Orleans, Clermont-Ferrand, Millau) so I tried it twice last year towing our caravan behind the van and even though I still need that stop half-way it seemed to take no longer really. There are a few small toll sections (and the bridge of course) but it is a nice, stress-free and easy journey. I only wish I'd tried that way earlier.



have they moved paris ?

if not that route is to the west and is improving every year with new roads


----------



## Sparks (Mar 10, 2012)

Post Deleted


----------



## barryd (Mar 10, 2012)

Yes thats it.  You turn off the main road in the village up above and drive through the village, down the hill and round in front of a campsite.  There is room for quite a few vans but there is never more than half a dozen even in the height of summer.  On the other side of the village near the bridge on the way up the village is a layby with a public loo and tap.

Lovely Area.  Lake Pareloup to the north is also worth a look.  Great lakeside Aire just outside Salles Curran (no services there though either)


----------



## Davsal (Mar 14, 2012)

Once again tnank you for taking the time to read my post and then the effort to post a reply. On reflection, and having read all the replies, i think we are going to plan a break that takes us along the Gorge Du Tarn. Nice villages, spectacular scenery, plenty of campsites and hopefully, for Sally, good weather. So, if anyone has done this route, and I am sure plenty of you have, once again any advice of any sort would be warmly received. Once again, a big thankyou in advance. Dave


----------



## barryd (Mar 14, 2012)

Davsal said:


> Once again tnank you for taking the time to read my post and then the effort to post a reply. On reflection, and having read all the replies, i think we are going to plan a break that takes us along the Gorge Du Tarn. Nice villages, spectacular scenery, plenty of campsites and hopefully, for Sally, good weather. So, if anyone has done this route, and I am sure plenty of you have, once again any advice of any sort would be warmly received. Once again, a big thankyou in advance. Dave



The Tarn area is lovely but if you want Gorges the Verdon Gorges further east in Provence knock the Tarn Gorges into a cocked hat!  Good Aires either end as well.  Start there and work your way west through Ardeche, Florac, Tarn Gorges and Aveyron, maybe as far the Lot and Dordogne.  Then you will have seen the best of the South of France (IMO).  Stuff the campsites though.  Just setup a shower with a hosepipe for the Mrs.


----------



## Herbenny (May 10, 2022)

barryd said:


> The Tarn area is lovely but if you want Gorges the Verdon Gorges further east in Provence knock the Tarn Gorges into a cocked hat!  Good Aires either end as well.  Start there and work your way west through Ardeche, Florac, Tarn Gorges and Aveyron, maybe as far the Lot and Dordogne.  Then you will have seen the best of the South of France (IMO).  Stuff the campsites though.  Just setup a shower with a hosepipe for the Mrs.



We are in a dilemma - we have three weeks off September and was thinking of heading towards the gorge du tarn but trouble is I keep getting distracted with so many other places on my list that it’s impossible to choose a route … three weeks doesn’t seem a lot to scratch the surface of the south of France. Back to the drawing board


----------



## Geek (May 10, 2022)

We went along a cliff-edge road in the Tarn Gorge a few years ago. It was a seriously scary drive. I'm VERY pleased that nobody else was using that road: to pass something with thousands of feet of sheer drop and not really enough width to pass would have been terrifying. We went to some amazing underground caverns and the scenery was fantastic, Go there, but plan your routes carefully.


----------



## mark61 (May 10, 2022)

Herbenny said:


> We are in a dilemma - we have three weeks off September and was thinking of heading towards the gorge du tarn but trouble is I keep getting distracted with so many other places on my list that it’s impossible to choose a route … three weeks doesn’t seem a lot to scratch the surface of the south of France. Back to the drawing board


True, you won't scratch the surface, but it's enough time to get a good taster. 
I'd go there on a 2 week holiday.


----------



## barryd (May 10, 2022)

Herbenny said:


> We are in a dilemma - we have three weeks off September and was thinking of heading towards the gorge du tarn but trouble is I keep getting distracted with so many other places on my list that it’s impossible to choose a route … three weeks doesn’t seem a lot to scratch the surface of the south of France. Back to the drawing board



It doesnt but you could just about do both the Gorges Du Verdon, Lac St Croix, the Tarn Gorges (you can drive through them in less than an hour, Millau, St Rome du Tarn then up to the Dordogne and back to Calais in three weeks.  I think if you were going to do that you would need to get a wiggle on to the south East of France and then after the Dordogne another wiggle on back to Calais.  If you were going to do two Gorges though, do them two. Not that far apart.


----------



## Herbenny (May 10, 2022)

barryd said:


> It doesnt but you could just about do both the Gorges Du Verdon, Lac St Croix, the Tarn Gorges (you can drive through them in less than an hour, Millau, St Rome du Tarn then up to the Dordogne and back to Calais in three weeks.  I think if you were going to do that you would need to get a wiggle on to the south East of France and then after the Dordogne another wiggle on back to Calais.  If you were going to do two Gorges though, do them two. Not that far apart.



Thank you that’s the plan maybe take the first two days to get there … I didn’t realise both gorges weren’t that far apart. Everything is France felt like thousands of miles apart  and i have only been to dournedez/finester  (spelling?) Thankfully hubby travelled all over France and won’t hang about 

Meant to say he used to know France very well but it’s been a while since he drove out there


----------



## barryd (May 10, 2022)

Herbenny said:


> Thank you that’s the plan maybe take the first two days to get there … I didn’t realise both gorges weren’t that far apart. Everything is France felt like thousands of miles apart  and i have only been to dournedez/finester  (spelling?) Thankfully hubby travelled all over France and won’t hang about
> 
> Meant to say he used to know France very well but it’s been a while since he drove out there



They are not really but I got my Gorges mixed up. I forgot that between Lac St Croix and the Verdon Gorges and the Tarn Gorge you also have the Ardeche Gorges and Vallon Pont D'arc.  You could actually combine all three.  I would reckon on a short trip you could do maybe 5 days around the Verdon Gorges and Lac St Croix, A night or two at Vallon Pont D'arc (maybe go kayaking down the Ardeche from there which is great) and then continue down through the Tarn Gorges to Millau / St Rome de Tarn area.

If you need any tips on the gorges, where to stay etc do say.






Im sure I posted this a thousand times but heres a video of Lac St Croix and the upper Verdon Gorges shot from the Kayak and the scooter


----------



## Herbenny (May 10, 2022)

barryd said:


> They are not really but I got my Gorges mixed up. I forgot that between Lac St Croix and the Verdon Gorges and the Tarn Gorge you also have the Ardeche Gorges and Vallon Pont D'arc.  You could actually combine all three.  I would reckon on a short trip you could do maybe 5 days around the Verdon Gorges and Lac St Croix, A night or two at Vallon Pont D'arc (maybe go kayaking down the Ardeche from there which is great) and then continue down through the Tarn Gorges to Millau / St Rome de Tarn area.
> 
> If you need any tips on the gorges, where to stay etc do say.
> 
> ...



What a great video..  kayaking errr no but a paddle yes  that scenery is out of this world them drops arn’t for the faint hearted. 
This is really helpful and given me a good idea of how to plan out a route .. thanks very much


----------



## witzend (May 10, 2022)

Davsal said:


> Thanks for all the advice. Having chatted to my partner, and listening to all your advice, we will probably go to the south, but not as far as the coast.


How about a lake side campsite man made beach's  swim in the lake rent canoes etc. Barry in his post above suggested Lac St Criox in Provence its at the bottom on Verdon Gorge so plenty of opportunity's for day trips canoe up the Gorge




__





						Bienvenue - Camping Municipal les Roches ** - Sainte Croix du Verdon
					

Au bord du lac de Sainte Croix du Verdon, dans le Parc Naturel Régional du Verdon, le camping Les Roches vous propose 191 emplacements et 9 mobil homes sur 6 hectares.




					www.lesrochesverdon.com
				



https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...7022!5m2!4m1!1i2!8m2!3d43.7610097!4d6.1532897


----------



## Herbenny (May 10, 2022)

witzend said:


> How about a lake side campsite man made beach's  swim in the lake rent canoes etc. Barry in his post above suggested Lac St Criox in Provence its at the bottom on Verdon Gorge so plenty of opportunity's for day trips canoe up the Gorge
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep !!! Will have some of that thank you very much


----------



## witzend (May 10, 2022)

Herbenny said:


> Yep !!! Will have some of that thank you very much


We haven't stayed there but always meant to its in a beautiful position theres a aire just above it which you drive past to get there also theres a FP lavender farm just before you see the lake. Also in the area and worth a visit are Riez and Moustiers st Marie  both with aires. In Sept you'll probably have missed the Lavender but to just smell it before its harvested is great


----------



## barryd (May 11, 2022)

Herbenny said:


> What a great video..  kayaking errr no but a paddle yes  that scenery is out of this world them drops arn’t for the faint hearted.
> This is really helpful and given me a good idea of how to plan out a route .. thanks very much



I presume you dont have a scooter or secondary transport so this is what I would do.  Either stay at one of the Lac Croix sites or aire or maybe have a night at the Aire at Moustieres St Marie.   Its a delightful little village and well worth a look although its a bit of an uphill hike from the Aire. From there I would do the northern side of the Gorge which includes the circular route de cretes highlighted with an arrow on the map below.  D23 I think.  Its best you do this clockwise.  Its certainly doable in a motorhome but if I were you in a van I would do it early on a morning and preferably on a clear sunny day.  It gets busy during the day and you will want to stop off at all the view points on the circular route for sure (The video does not do it justice).  The circular route will then spit you back out at La Palud sur Verdon about half a mile prior to where you turned off the D952.  Carry on to Trigance which is a charming little village and there is an Aire there.  I believe it only takes about five vans but there is an overspill car park and plenty of places outside of the village to park up if its full.

You could then tackle the southern side and route of the gorges the next day back to the lake.






https://www.WEBSITE BLOCKED BY ADMI...lpes-cote-dazur/trigance/4435/aire-municipale
I like the Aire at St Croix village but its really only any good if you get one of the lake view side on pitches. Timing is crucial.   Or there is the site at the bottom of the hill by the lake and a few on the top of the hill way above the village.  A few wild spots along there also although we never spent the night there.  Wilding around the lake I believe is forbidden.


----------



## barryd (May 11, 2022)

No idea why that link to the Aire on Camper Contact is blocked.  Anyway you cant miss it, https://www.lacs-gorges-verdon.fr/hebergement/campings/5157-aire-de-camping-car.html


----------



## Herbenny (May 11, 2022)

barryd said:


> No idea why that link to the Aire on Camper Contact is blocked.  Anyway you cant miss it, https://www.lacs-gorges-verdon.fr/hebergement/campings/5157-aire-de-camping-car.html



Thanks Barry really helpful I’m writing it all down as I go along - I could open the link tooIt gives us a rough idea on where to start 
I stupidly YouTube’d a video last night of another area …near Catalonia - probably another full days driving so thinking maybe we could skim round there before heading up to saint Marie ? 
Either way we if we don’t make it, it’s another reason to get back out there next year


----------



## barryd (May 11, 2022)

Herbenny said:


> Thanks Barry really helpful I’m writing it all down as I go along - I could open the link tooIt gives us a rough idea on where to start
> I stupidly YouTube’d a video last night of another area …near Catalonia - probably another full days driving so thinking maybe we could skim round there before heading up to saint Marie ?
> Either way we if we don’t make it, it’s another reason to get back out there next year



LOL! Isnt Catalonia in Spain?   Bit of a hike from South eastern France!  We have done a it of Catalonia in October a few years back. I think we went down there hoping to eek out the warm weather. Some nice places but I much prefer the French Pyrenees.  Thats another trip entirely though.


----------



## mark61 (May 11, 2022)

Exploring the Midi-pyrenees and Pyrenees both Spanish and French is a 3 week holiday in itself.


----------



## Herbenny (May 11, 2022)

barryd said:


> LOL! Isnt Catalonia in Spain?   Bit of a hike from South eastern France!  We have done a it of Catalonia in October a few years back. I think we went down there hoping to eek out the warm weather. Some nice places but I much prefer the French Pyrenees.  Thats another trip entirely though.



I need to stay off YouTube


----------



## TJBi (May 11, 2022)

mark61 said:


> Exploring the Midi-pyrenees and Pyrenees both Spanish and French is a 3 week holiday in itself.


More like eight weeks... and counting!


----------



## alcam (May 11, 2022)

barryd said:


> LOL! *Isnt Catalonia in Spain*?   Bit of a hike from South eastern France!  We have done a it of Catalonia in October a few years back. I think we went down there hoping to eek out the warm weather. Some nice places but I much prefer the French Pyrenees.  Thats another trip entirely though.


Historically it was Spain and France . Not sure about politics there but possibly a version of the language still used in France ?


----------



## TJBi (May 12, 2022)

alcam said:


> Historically it was Spain and France . Not sure about politics there but possibly a version of the language still used in France ?


Catalan is spoken in Catalunya (Spain); not so sure about France.


----------



## alcam (May 12, 2022)

TJBi said:


> Catalan is spoken in Catalunya (Spain); not so sure about France.


Still spoken in Pyrenees-Orientales region .


----------



## TJBi (May 12, 2022)

alcam said:


> Still spoken in Pyrenees-Orientales region .


I'll listen out for it if I ever make it there.


----------



## alcam (May 12, 2022)

TJBi said:


> I'll listen out for it if I ever make it there.


Probably not spoken universally
Apparently understood by Occitan speakers 
Now quoting google


----------

